# VA Bch seeking funds for Little Island Pier



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

OK all of you guys who moaned and groaned about the saltwater license applying to the seaside. It didn't take long for them to ask for money. 

The following projects are seeking funds from the Recreational Fishing Advisory Board (RFAB, AKA recreational license money).

Fishing clinics 3 different groups $36,000 total.

Gamefish Tagging Program $60,000

Expansion and Rehabilitation of Oyster Boat Ramp, Northampton County $120,000.

Wisharts Point Landing Accomac County, $240,000

Artificial Reef Program $30,000

LITTLE ISLAND FISHING PIER IMPROVEMENTS City of VA Bch. $291,000

Undercover Law Enforcement Vechicles. $60,000

If you care about these programs getting funded. There is a RFAB meeting on July 8 where they will be explained at VMRC in Newport News. For directions go to:
http://www.mrc.state.va.us/mrcdirections.htm 

You will get your chance to speak your mind at the public hearing on Sept. 9th at 7:00PM.

It sure didn't take the seaside people long to go after the funds.

tom


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Oh by the way is little island pier free? If not what is the daily charge and how does it compare to commercial piers?

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

The fee for Little Island pier is $3.00.

....Kurt


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

How does that compare to other piers? T


----------



## dmhan (Aug 2, 2000)

by the time you pay for parking it is six dollars so it's about even but don't get me wrong I'm all for it what ever it takes but if I go by my self it isn't no cheeper than anywhere else.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

The reason that I was asking was the concept of recreational license money paying for something that turns a profit. There are a number of FREE piers, and boat ramps that are paid for with these funds. 

I wonder where all of the money for using the pier and the parking goes? If it goes into a fund that supports the park/piers only then that is one thing. If it is a money maker for the city that is a whole other matter.

IMHO if there isn't enough money for every project the ones that GIVE back to the recreational anglers should be the ones to get funded. Not the ones that keep on taking our money just to use.

Tom


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most Commercial piers are $5.50 to $6 per person.At Little Island the parking fee is the same as to go to the beach which splits between people, the last time I went there it was only a buck(could change depending on the month). The fee is also just during the summer it goes away after Labor Day, at least that was my experence. We new they were coming when they saw a good thing, Lynnhaven boat ramp which charges $5.00 per launch competing with private ramps(Bubba was $10.00). I see no difference between the two. This one just benfits the shorebased angler.


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

I wish these dudes wiuld take a cue from the 
state of MI: Fees takes from fishermen are used
for fishing/fisheries mgmt, fees taken 
from hunting are used for wildlife/game manage-
ment, and fees taken from parks are used for
parks.

BTW: I recall very few boat-ramp fees in MI.
Do you have to pay many ramp fees? I think 
thats supposed to come out of your water-vehicle
registration... Besides, jetskis need to use
the ramps too! 

Tom may be onto something: VA Beach is one big
tourist trap...


----------



## Stingsilver (Apr 5, 2002)

i pay $10/day to kingfish at nags head, and wouldnt care if they charged me $15/day to fish at sandbridge (if they extend and add a tee)--because once you figure in the extra gas $ and the TIME! it takes to get to carolina (3.5 hours from richmond), i would still come out ahead--not crazy about a saltwater (ocean) license--but ya gotta pay to play, or so i've heard, and at my age the lifelong saltwater fishing license rates ain't that bad---JMHO


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Yooper most state ramps are free. The Lynhaven ramp will require frequent dredging to keep it open so that money will have to come from some where. I'm not sure but I believe Va Beach had to spend some money to build it also.
At Little Island the parking fee helps pay Lifeguards and the maintence of the park which the piers money goes to as well as maintence of the pier. 
And most of all the Saltwater licence money is used for the fishing.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i agree, if the sb pier is extended and a T added i would fish there and cut down on my trips to kitty hawk every week during the summer. i currently pay $7 to fish kitty hawk and $ 10 for the gas up and back. but its a nice pier. sandbridge offers nothing, no tackle, no bait, no restaurant, and no room to fish. the OBX is worth the drive. you would think va beach, as money hungry as they are, would be interested in the income they could produce and keep it here in the city. wise up local government, i'll buy a season pass to fish on the other side of the sand bar.

fish hard


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

In addition to a pier extension, it would be good if they would extend the fishing hours on Friday and Saturday nights. Maybe to 2 am or even all night.  
JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

In addition to a pier extension, it would be good if they would extend the fishing hours on Friday and Saturday nights. Maybe to 2 am or even all night.  
JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sorry folks. I have to do something about that urge I get to hit the "back key" and the "refresh/retry keys." Oh well, that just gives you twice as much to read.


----------



## da yooper (Jul 30, 2001)

EH Digger:
Whats the deal with Lynnhaven -- next to a 
rivermouth? I have never fished there yet...
Anyways, I would agree, dredging is expensive.
If you want to fish someplace close to the
Lynnhaven site, then be willing to pay the 
fee.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

Sandbridge does have bait in a "soda type" machine that they stock daily. The also do have a snack shop near the parking lot, but the hours are limited.

The hours definately need to be extended! It always gets good, just when they close. It's also illegal to surf fish after 11 pm, since it is considered trespassing since it's owned by the city.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wambo

Good info on the 11 pm curfew on surf fishing. I didn't know that one. You must be a Little Island pier regular because your comment about the fishing getting good right before closing is oh so true.  
Been there and been booted a half hour before closing with doubles coming in on every cast. "Have a heart" is what I wanted to say to the pier manager that night. Then I remembered how that line didn't work with the policeman that gave me my first ticket.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

I've only been fishing for 3 weeks...lol, but Sandbridge is my favorite due to location, scenery, and decent hits. However the CBBT is the best on a weeknight at high tide. 3 of us went last night. I was very suprised to say the least when a friend pulled i good size shrimp that got snagged on both his hooks. We caught a number of small croaker (on the end of the pier..those along the rocks were getting nice size ones. My friend caught about a 3 foot shark, and a large stingray. I've been reading online, and the wings are eatable.
http://www.chamtech.com/fishnet/recipes/326.htm seems to be have some grea recepies for cooking fish. I don't know about the skate and Skate with Anchovy Sauce  

I found out last night that cut up croaker makes excellent bait and worked much better than frozen squid or shrimp.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wambo

The link was interesting. It led to another and another and another. Not sure either about the Skate with Anchovy sauce but the Baked Shark Cheesy Suprise and the Baked Croaker with Cracked Peanuts sounds interesting. Will give the second one a try this weekend. And the shark recipe---well , have to catch one to eat one.
And to mention the snagged shrimp. Must have been one sharp hook. 
Maybe the shrimp was using the hook as a barrier between him and the fish. Or maybe he was trying out a new dance step. Must not have expected a land species to cut in. Maybe his buddies will choose not to learn how to dance the jig after witnessing his bad choice in a partner.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

Crab Bomber, did you try the Baked Croaker with Cracked Peanuts? I died laughing when I saw that, yet the details stated use walnuts or pecans. I tried it with crushed walnuts and it's very good! 

Excuse the Pun, It really hit the "spot".

I left my all-in-one tool at the CBBT Monday night by accident, I called today and no-one turned it in. That thing was very handy I may pick up a cheapo one at family dollar and see how it works out.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wambo

Didn't cook the baked croaker this past weekend. Have the fish waiting in the freezer though. I collected pecans during fall of last year. Thought this was a good time to put some of them to use. At least I started out with the intention of doing so. For some reason after shelling them I ended up with very few in the bowl. No they were not bad. I just couldn't help myself. Freshly shelled pecans---there's no other taste to compare. Next time I will try shelling them "after" a meal and not before. 
Glad you enjoyed yours. Did the walnuts disguise the taste of the croaker? Did you use English walnuts?
I will do the recipe before the week is out. Gotta times (x) it though. Have a couple of hearty appetites here to consider. 
By the way I came across a recipe for black tip shark---just in case you get the opportunity. I followed a few links and saw it somewhere. Using a search should produce some results. 
I like that they list each recipe under the type of fish it works best with. They also give acceptable substitutions. Thanks again for the link. I will try quite a few of the recipes they offer.
By the way sorry to hear about your all in one tool. If you ever go to a big flea market try and locate a stall that carries tools. Sometimes you can get a good deal on well made tools. Quality without the price.
My son works for Family Dollar. I will ask him about the tool. If it is only one buck then I say go for it. After all it should get you through in a pinch. I am trying to picture an all in one tool for fishing. What did it work best for while fishing?
Drilling a hole in one and attaching it to one of those bungie cord type key holders that can be hooked to a belt loop might be a good way to keep those frequently used lightweight tools close at hand.

Thanks for the info on the recipe. Sounds like one of those rare good uses for croaker. We sure need more like this one.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

I used the all in one as a fish hook remover (the pliers on the end), bait cutter, line cutter and as a backup fish scaler. I picked it up at Lighthouse. I'm gonna check out the one at dollar general, i think it was 5 or 6 bucks. As long as it's stainless steel it may be worth it...if not, hello mr. rust.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wambo

I am totally embarrassed. I should have kept in mind that this is a fishing board. When you said all-in-one tool I was thinking 5-in-one tool. You know the tool used for home projects, painting, etc...  
My son works for Family Dollar so I won't be able to get his input on an all-in-one. Sometimes if you give inferior tools a squirt of WD-40 or apply a thin layer of oil to them after a trip they will hold up for a while. Be sure and rinse them in regular water first. 
If 5 to 6 bucks sounds like a bargain to you then I don't want to ask what the cost of your original one was. And don't forget a bungee (did I spell that one right?) keychain like cord to keep it close at hand.


----------

